# EVO fork?



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi can I use a super six evo fork on my caad 10, I broke my fork and I could have a evo fork?

thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How did you do that?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> How did you do that?


a F..((&?%%)(&?&*()_ car!!!!!:mad2:


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

so, someone can help me, yes or no about fork? 1''1/8 to 1''1/4 both so I guess so...


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

This person supposedly put an Evo fork on a 10. The lower bearings are the same.
Weight Weenies • View topic - Little CAAD10 french




xadubo33 said:


> Hello,
> New developments in the CAAD, fork of the evo received today, the result 77grs gain compared to the original fork. The Sub6 reaches is a fitting or aluminum is predominantly present.
> Soon photos, the new painting and assembly are done
> + @ Xavier


----------



## simonro (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if you where able to fix your fork problem. I have an 2012 Evo with a broken fork, also a f***#[email protected]#[email protected]# car, took it to the bike shop, they called Cannondale and where told they dont sell aftermarket parts for the Evo, the shop had a fork for a SuperSix and it didn't fit, because of the holidays I was unable to get more info on how to fix this , hopefully the answer is not a new frame.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## simonro (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if you where able to fix your fork problem. I have an 2012 Evo with a broken fork, also a f***#[email protected]#[email protected]# car, took it to the bike shop, they called Cannondale and where told they dont sell aftermarket parts for the Evo, the shop had a fork for a SuperSix and it didn't fit, because of the holidays I was unable to get more info on how to fix this , hopefully the answer is not a new frame.

Thanks
Simon


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

There are a couple of C'dale forks on Ebay...
Cannondale Evo in Forks | eBay


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

You can definitely use your EVO fork on a CAAD10


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> a F..((&?%%)(&?&*()_ car!!!!!:mad2:


I would suggest inspecting the inside of the head tube for damage.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just saw this was a case of 'thread dredge'.

So shotojs78, how did everything workout back in March?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Its fine.. just puta new evo fork... no damage in head tube


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the info...........
so 'Dale doesn't offer EVO forks for sale? I can understand them NOT selling them to the general market, but seems they would sell to people in your situation. 
Where did you find your fork?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

On ebay... cheaper faster.. but not necessarly the right color


----------



## nac2085 (21 d ago)

Hi guys I’m having same situation so just for the record the evo fork works with caad 10 frame? Thanks


----------

